# Whats the craziest shit that you believe in? OMG



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 24, 2013)

(I would like to announce that I just got My first smart phone that I will be blogging on now too.)

I will go first and talk about the crazy shit that I believe in:

First off, I believe Im Christ because of many infallible truths. I have My reasons for My belief in Myself that I have already debated about many times on RIU. Check out both the links in My signature to see why I believe that Im Christ.

I believe I have seen an alien in the summer of 2012. I also believe that I see UFOs every day, except when its cloudy out. I have been seeing the UFOs almost every day for over 3 months now, in fact I just saw a UFO less then 30 minutes ago. But I also have debated this many times.

I believe that aliens some how actually created humans or genetically engineered our DNA. It must have been a long time ago, like millions of years ago, but I believe the aliens seeded or started this planet.

I belive one day we will be flying around in space ships, like the aliens have. If we cant get space ships like the aliens have, we will be flying around in SPACE JETS. A SPACE JET can fly through the air and go through space and also soar underwater.

I believe one day we will be living in every possible place to live. We will be living in underground cities, cities that float on top of the ocean, cities in the mountains, underwater cities, under the ocean floor cities, cities very high up like sky scraper cities, and also cities on different planets. 

I believe in a lot of crazy shit, as you can tell, but I want to know the craziest shit that you believe in.

Whats the craziest shit that you believe in?

~PEACE~


----------



## dbkick (Dec 24, 2013)

on fake religious holiday? really?
So when is the new xmas? since I take it this isn't your birthday but the original fable went like that.


----------



## ActionHanks (Dec 24, 2013)

Aliens are simply humans from the future who have mastered the time space continuum. 
With their newfound ability to travel through space and time, they've realized that they must travel back in time ensuring that every event happens according to their historical record, otherwise their timeline will never exist.

Never seen an alien and I don't believe in religion, but I do believe my crazy future human alien theory


----------



## dbkick (Dec 24, 2013)

Now where the fuck did I put my flux capacitor???


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 24, 2013)

dbkick said:


> on fake religious holiday? really?
> So when is the new xmas? since I take it this isn't your birthday but the original fable went like that.


My birthday is August 14th. If I ever "officially" become Christ then My true birthday will be celebrated as a holiday, and that My friends will be the first holiday in August.



ActionHanks said:


> Aliens are simply humans from the future who have mastered the time space continuum.
> With their newfound ability to travel through space and time, they've realized that they must travel back in time ensuring that every event happens according to their historical record, otherwise their timeline will never exist.
> 
> Never seen an alien and I don't believe in religion, but I do believe my crazy future human alien theory


I like your theory, at least you're thinking friend. I honestly dont know what the aliens are up to but I wouldnt mind finding out.

~PEACE~


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Dec 24, 2013)

I have witnessed the triangle ufo type over st louis in early 1990.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Dec 24, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> (I would like to announce that I just got My first smart phone that I will be blogging on now too.)
> 
> I will go first and talk about the crazy shit that I believe in:
> 
> ...


Craziest thing I believe in is "you"....


----------



## Liddle (Dec 24, 2013)

Obama Lol!


----------



## GOD HERE (Dec 24, 2013)

Naveah, I would strongly urge you to see a doctor and take an antipsychotic. You are not the reincarnation of jesus christ (how could you be the reincarnation of someone who most likely never existed), you are someone who is mentally ill and needs to get help before I wake up one morning and see you on CNN.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 25, 2013)

i believe we are a computer simulation, that is why you will never know the answers to some questions about existance etc we simp[ly are not able to become completely selfaware , when you sleep the next days simulation is loaded ,thats why you must sleep or else you wont get the update , and you will shut down and die .every other person in your simulation doesnt really exist they are characters you have created .when you die in this simulation you will wake up in a different reality and they will unplug you from the machine and you will carry on with your real life there .


----------



## noham (Dec 25, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> Naveah, I would strongly urge you to see a doctor and take an antipsychotic. You are not the reincarnation of jesus christ (how could you be the reincarnation of someone who most likely never existed), you are someone who is mentally ill and needs to get help before I wake up one morning and see you on CNN.


Did your father just deny you?

do magic
, Jesus


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 25, 2013)

SnapsProvolone said:


> I have witnessed the triangle ufo type over st louis in early 1990.


The UFOs that I see, on almost a daily basis, are scattered through out the sky like stars. If I never saw the UFOs move around, I would think that they are just stars; but I know better now. There has to be dozens of UFOs that are in My sky. Candidly, the UFOs are just lights in the sky that move or dance around, but I wish I knew all the technology that goes into their space crafts.



Dogenzengi said:


> Craziest thing I believe in is "you"....


I believe in Myself too, so youre not alone.




Liddle said:


> Obama Lol!


What do you believe in about Obama?



GOD HERE said:


> Naveah, I would strongly urge you to see a doctor and take an antipsychotic. You are not the reincarnation of jesus christ (how could you be the reincarnation of someone who most likely never existed), you are someone who is mentally ill and needs to get help before I wake up one morning and see you on CNN.


You can call Me George, thanks friend.

I see My doctor every month or so. She refills My medication prescriptions and whatnot. I also see a therapist every two weeks. I also take an antiphycotic medication. Im not claiming to be the reincarnation of Jesus, but thats a possibility. Im claiming to be the new Christ, the Second Coming of Christ. I have no proof that Im the literal reincarnation of Christ, but I do have plenty of proof that Im Christ.

I believe Jesus was a person, but the Jesus from the Bible has to be mostly fiction, I dont believe in miracles.

I highly doubt that I will make the news while Im alive so you can sleep easy GOD HERE.



ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i believe we are a computer simulation, that is why you will never know the answers to some questions about existance etc we simp[ly are not able to become completely selfaware , when you sleep the next days simulation is loaded ,thats why you must sleep or else you wont get the update , and you will shut down and die .every other person in your simulation doesnt really exist they are characters you have created .when you die in this simulation you will wake up in a different reality and they will unplug you from the machine and you will carry on with your real life there .


Thats sounds almost exactly like the movie called "The Matrix". And Im Neo, by the way, and I have come to set you free, lol.

When was the last time you saw that movie?



noham said:


> Did your father just deny you?
> 
> do magic
> , Jesus


GOD HERE is just a little cantankerous. He likes to give Me a hard time sometimes. He doesnt botter Me much, but no one on RIU bothers Me much.

I cant do any magic Noham, but you need to start blogging more in this subforum.

~PEACE~


----------



## krrrap (Dec 25, 2013)

I've seen ufo's and know they are flying around. The planet is big and we only occupy about 10% of the planet. So there is plenty of room for them to hide. 
But the craziest thing I believe is that the moon is a space ship. There is plenty of evidence for this if you do some searches. I think there was a war in space and the losers were cast here and the moon was put in orbit to monitor them. I think now it keeps track of all of us.
I think the tower of babel was a space ship. Like the first apollo rockets, they look like towers. Some eskimo tribes have legends that they lived where it was warm and they offended god so he moved them to the cold places to live and changed their language as a punishment.
Well that's enough of my craziness. I could go on forever... 

Sent from my DROID4 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 25, 2013)

krrrap said:


> I've seen ufo's and know they are flying around. The planet is big and we only occupy about 10% of the planet. So there is plenty of room for them to hide.
> But the craziest thing I believe is that the moon is a space ship. There is plenty of evidence for this if you do some searches. I think there was a war in space and the losers were cast here and the moon was put in orbit to monitor them. I think now it keeps track of all of us.
> I think the tower of babel was a space ship. Like the first apollo rockets, they look like towers. Some eskimo tribes have legends that they lived where it was warm and they offended god so he moved them to the cold places to live and changed their language as a punishment.
> Well that's enough of my craziness. I could go on forever...
> ...


I just saw UFOs less then five minutes ago, so, to Me, its a fact that UFOs are real. I will go watch the UFOs right now... Yeah, they are moving, but I expected that. I just came back inside because its cold in Massachusetts. Im actually blogging from My smart phone right now, this is My first smart phone ever and it sucks to type with just your thumbs but its better then no internet at all. (I just bought this smart phone a couple of days ago.) 

But whats a lot more crazy then seeing the UFOs is seeing an alien in real life. I saw My alien in August of 2012. The alien was about 15 yards away and the alien was maybe 4 feet tall. The alien was on My neighbors roof. Heres the story: I was in My house and it was windy outside and I kept noticing a tree was blowing funny. I picked up My BB gun and watched that said tree with a 4 power scope. I didnt notice anything at first but then after a few minutes this "thing" appeared. It was translucent or partially visible or transparent. At first it was a translucent circle and it was letting splashes of light pass through the top. I watched this for maybe a half an hour and then the tranalucent circle went away and I could see the alien itself. I watched the alien for maybe 2 hours, until it got dark outside and I figured that I saw enough. But I made a youtube video about My encounter. You can click the second link in My signature and go to the very next page and then go to the video called "Signs of the times".

I dont believe the moon is a space ship per se, but I believe its very possible that aliens might have bases on the moon. They probably live underground on the moon.

Keep going on with your theories Krrrap. I love to hear other peoples crazy beliefs because I have some crazy beliefs too.

EDIT- Merry Christmas everyone. I almost forgot to say "Merry Christmas" to My friends on RIU.


~PEACE~


----------



## mudminer (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi there George. Ya know, if your gonna use the bible to support your belief in your christhood you really can't say your his "second coming". It seems all the christians are waiting for this when it is stated clearly that his second coming has already occurred. The first coming was as an infant and the second was as a man resurrected from the dead. So...while christians are waiting around for something that they've already missed you should probably come up with something else to be since the identity you currently claim has already been claimed. I'm not trying to bust yer balls. I'm just trying to keep it real. How's that for some crazy shit to believe?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 26, 2013)

mudminer said:


> Hi there George. Ya know, if your gonna use the bible to support your belief in your christhood you really can't say your his "second coming". It seems all the christians are waiting for this when it is stated clearly that his second coming has already occurred. The first coming was as an infant and the second was as a man resurrected from the dead. So...while christians are waiting around for something that they've already missed you should probably come up with something else to be since the identity you currently claim has already been claimed. I'm not trying to bust yer balls. I'm just trying to keep it real. How's that for some crazy shit to believe?


Mudminer, My buddy. I think you are mistaken.

I believe that, to the Christians, the Second Coming is the NEXT appearing of Christ. Most Christians do NOT believe that Jesus' resurection was his second coming, they believe that was the first coming of Christ; Jesus' whole life was his first coming. (Can you find a verse in the Bible that says that Christs resurrection was his second coming? I dont even think it says "Second Coming" in the Bible once; but can you find one place in the Bible that implies such a claim as yours?)

Unequivocally, when I say that "Im the Second Coming of Christ", I mean that Im the Christ that the Christians are waiting for. Every Christian should be waiting for the "Second" Coming of Christ. But to be veridical, I dont know what number of Christ I really am. For all I know, I could be one Christ out of trillions because there could be many "christs" on different planets in the universe.

It should be manifest that Im Christ if you have read both links in My signature but most people on RIU have not read My signature. Im the Christ that the Christians have been waiting for, but most of the Christians have never read about Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## burgertime2010 (Dec 26, 2013)

I believe that while slaves in Egypt, the Jews were fed moldy Rye. This steady diet of Ergot, the mold, is where LSD comes from. This caused a slow but significant change in the brain over the 2000 year period. Ergot alters the mitochondrial DNA, which means your children inherit it. The aptitude for mathematics, science, and creative thought was enhanced and continues through into modern day.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Dec 26, 2013)

I believe...
If there is a God, he is "All Inclusive" 
Meaning, he will allow all people that have not fukked over people in their life on earth [karma] their soul will get to relive the life in the future [reincarnation] ... if they were bad people they will suffer a down grade in class in their next life...
If there is a God... Jews, Christians, Muslims, Hindu, ETC... will be in heaven together... all good people get to go to heaven...
So, don't fukk over too many people, and God will let you get to heaven... Go past your fukk over limit, and you must pay for your sin... and ask forgiveness...
I hear sex perverts get reincarnated as priests... The voices in my head [gods voice?] told me...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 26, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> I believe that while slaves in Egypt, the Jews were fed moldy Rye. This steady diet of Ergot, the mold, is where LSD comes from. This caused a slow but significant change in the brain over the 2000 year period. Ergot alters the mitochondrial DNA, which means your children inherit it. The aptitude for mathematics, science, and creative thought was enhanced and continues through into modern day.


So, quintessentially, what you're saying is that we should all eat moldy rye bread, so that posterity will be smarter?



Sand4x105 said:


> I believe...
> If there is a God, he is "All Inclusive"
> Meaning, he will allow all people that have not fukked over people in their life on earth [karma] their soul will get to relive the life in the future [reincarnation] ... if they were bad people they will suffer a down grade in class in their next life...
> If there is a God... Jews, Christians, Muslims, Hindu, ETC... will be in heaven together... all good people get to go to heaven...
> ...


I believe pretty much believe the same thing as you, but I believe that everybody gets to go to heaven if there is a heaven. I also believe in reincarnation like you.

~PEACE~


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 26, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I believe that aliens some how actually created humans or genetically engineered our DNA.


i had a good alien experience this summer. got whisked up into a giant blue light thingy and something gave me a foot massage. then I probed THEM.


----------



## mudminer (Dec 26, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Mudminer, My buddy. I think you are mistaken.
> 
> I believe that, to the Christians, the Second Coming is the NEXT appearing of Christ. Most Christians do NOT believe that Jesus' resurection was his second coming, they believe that was the first coming of Christ; Jesus' whole life was his first coming. (Can you find a verse in the Bible that says that Christs resurrection was his second coming? I dont even think it says "Second Coming" in the Bible once; but can you find one place in the Bible that implies such a claim as yours?)
> 
> ...


Hi George. A persons death is the ultimate (and usually final) result of having come to the world the first (and usually only) time. Returning from the dead is coming to life a second time. Your description as being the "next coming" of christ would be far more accurate (if thats the way you choose to believe). Its really just a numbers thing. All you really have to do is count to get it right. Born...1. Return from the dead...2. George...next (or whatever). Who knows, you may be the first next chapter in the Great Tome of Fairy Stories in a couple thousand years. Good luck.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 26, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> i had a good alien experience this summer. got whisked up into a giant blue light thingy and something gave me a foot massage. then I probed THEM.


You probed an alien? Was the alien tight? Talking about pussy thats out of this world.

Im just kidding of course because I know youre kidding too, lol.



mudminer said:


> Hi George. A persons death is the ultimate (and usually final) result of having come to the world the first (and usually only) time. Returning from the dead is coming to life a second time. Your description as being the "next coming" of christ would be far more accurate (if thats the way you choose to believe). Its really just a numbers thing. All you really have to do is count to get it right. Born...1. Return from the dead...2. George...next (or whatever). Who knows, you may be the first next chapter in the Great Tome of Fairy Stories in a couple thousand years. Good luck.


Are you a Christian Mudminer?

Like I said, I dont know what number Christ I am but I am Christ. It doesnt matter if Im the first Christ or the last Christ, it just matters that Im the Christ of the now. I am the Life (of the universe).

I just hope that one day people will take heed to My prophetic rhetoric, and listen to My manifest Message.

~PEACE~


----------



## Opiated (Dec 26, 2013)

I believe the bible is a fairy tale, people that are religious are sheep, if you don't believe in infinity, then you believe you live in a GIANT BOX...Alex


----------



## Opiated (Dec 26, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You probed an alien? Was the alien tight? Talking about pussy thats out of this world.
> 
> Im just kidding of course because I know youre kidding too, lol.
> 
> ...


 You are NOT even the "Life of the Party", let alone the universe. Question for you...How soft are the walls in a "Rubber Room"?!...Alex


----------



## mudminer (Dec 26, 2013)

No George. I am not. I prefer being real to being deluded. When it comes to being really deluded...well...I should just stop here. Been the same pleasure it always is George. C ya.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 27, 2013)

Opiated said:


> I believe the bible is a fairy tale, people that are religious are sheep, if you don't believe in infinity, then you believe you live in a GIANT BOX...Alex


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 27, 2013)

Opiated said:


> I believe the bible is a fairy tale, people that are religious are sheep, if you don't believe in infinity, then you believe you live in a GIANT BOX...Alex


I believe the same thing brother, the Bible IS mostly fairy tales but there also has to be some facts in the Bible, but I just dont know what the facts are because its encompassed by myth.

But I differ in the opinion that we do live forever, I believe we get reincarnated into new bodies after we die; we become "born again". But My belief in reincarnation is just speculation, of course.



Opiated said:


> You are NOT even the "Life of the Party", let alone the universe. Question for you...How soft are the walls in a "Rubber Room"?!...Alex


I may not be the "life of the party", but I am the Life. Its because I live that everything has life. I am the TRUE Life that brings great felicity to all those that appreciate this Life of Mine. I am the End of all things, and when I am born again, I will be the beginning of the TRUE Life then too. We will only find out who is the TRUE Life when I die, if every thing goes on normally after I die then I have blasphemed, if everything changes then I was telling the Truth. We will only find this answer after I die; I could live for another 70 years or I could even die today if there is some kind of freak accident. 

To answer your question; I have been to a handful of mental hospitals, but I honestly dont recall being in any "rubber rooms". I do plan on taking a vacation to the mental hospital within the next month or so, but I now WANT to go to take a vacation. This next stay will be My 9th hospitalization. As soon as I got My Christ complex, I was hospitalized for the first time, and most of My hospitalizations were from My Christ complex. Im on medications because of My Christ complex. I still believe that I have done and said the right things, I have a clear conscience; I dont reget many things.



mudminer said:


> No George. I am not. I prefer being real to being deluded. When it comes to being really deluded...well...I should just stop here. Been the same pleasure it always is George. C ya.


Im not a Christian either; I was a Christian most of My life until 2008 when I saw a movie called Zeitgeist. That movie basically debunks Jesus and thats when I stopped believing in Jesus, but I still believe in God but Im skeptical of Him too, wheres the proof besides creation? Now I believe in Myself for the most part, I have started My own Spirituality but I have few witnesses.

The pleasure has been all Mine, Mudminer. Youre a good friend.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 27, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> To answer your question; I have been to a handful of mental hospitals, but I honestly dont recall being in any "rubber rooms". I do plan on taking a vacation to the mental hospital within the next month or so, but I now WANT to go to take a vacation. This next stay will be My 9th hospitalization. As soon as I got My Christ complex, I was hospitalized for the first time, and most of My hospitalizations were from My Christ complex. Im on medications because of My Christ complex. I still believe that I have done and said the right things, I have a clear conscience; I dont reget many things.


Here's hoping that they can tweak your meds so that you can finally be free of your delusion and start to live a happy, healthy, productive life. You've wasted enough time on this nonsense, good luck, George...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 27, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Here's hoping that they can tweak your meds so that you can finally be free of your delusion and start to live a happy, healthy, productive life. You've wasted enough time on this nonsense, good luck, George...


Im very content with My "delusion", thanks. My "delusion" is Who I am now. Its been over 5 years since I've had My Christ complex, since August of 2008. I will most likely have My Christ complex for thr rest of My Life and thats cool with Me. Its what sets Me apart from the rest of the 7 billion people that live on this earth; Im different, very different.

I can have My Christ complex and still be happy, healthy and productive. To be very veridical, Im living incognito; I dont tell anyone in person about My Christ complex EXCEPT for My doctors and therapist. But when I first got My Christ complex, I was telling My family and some people too, for example, when I was in prison in 2009 all My fellow inmates were calling Me Jesus. I was in prison for about 2 months for fighting My dad, but My nickname in prison was Jesus because I told them My Signs. I had the biggest following when I was in prison. And thank God I went to prison because I was going to commit suicide that day; that same day, I was going to blow My head off with My shotgun. You see, I was getting kicked out of My moms house that day and I had no where to go except My house in Maine but all the utilities were shut off and I didnt have the money to turn them back on and I was totally broke so I figured I was going to end My life. But I got into My first and last fight with My dad and I was sent to 2 months in prison for fighting, and that unequivocally saved My life.

~PEACE~


----------



## Opiated (Dec 27, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im very content with My "delusion", thanks. My "delusion" is Who I am now. Its been over 5 years since I've had My Christ complex, since August of 2008. I will most likely have My Christ complex for thr rest of My Life and thats cool with Me. Its what sets Me apart from the rest of the 7 billion people that live on this earth; Im different, very different.
> 
> I can have My Christ complex and still be happy, healthy and productive. To be very veridical, Im living incognito; I dont tell anyone in person about My Christ complex EXCEPT for My doctors and therapist. But when I first got My Christ complex, I was telling My family and some people too, for example, when I was in prison in 2009 all My fellow inmates were calling Me Jesus. I was in prison for about 2 months for fighting My dad, but My nickname in prison was Jesus because I told them My Signs. I had the biggest following when I was in prison. And thank God I went to prison because I was going to commit suicide that day; that same day, I was going to blow My head off with My shotgun. You see, I was getting kicked out of My moms house that day and I had no where to go except My house in Maine but all the utilities were shut off and I didnt have the money to turn them back on and I was totally broke so I figured I was going to end My life. But I got into My first and last fight with My dad and I was sent to 2 months in prison for fighting, and that unequivocally saved My life.
> 
> ~PEACE~


 If "I" had the "CHOICE" to either "A"...sleep in a cold house ( I would venture to presume a house in Maine has a FIREPLACE) or "B"...shallow the wrong end of a double barrel!!!.....then "I'm" going to be chilly...BUT NOT DEAD!!!...Alex


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 27, 2013)

Opiated said:


> If "I" had the "CHOICE" to either "A"...sleep in a cold house ( I would venture to presume a house in Maine has a FIREPLACE) or "B"...shallow the wrong end of a double barrel!!!.....then "I'm" going to be chilly...BUT NOT DEAD!!!...Alex


Alex, I forget exactly what I was thinking 5 years ago when I was going to blow My head off with My shotgun, but I will say that I was very irrational and very suicidal. I didnt even have enough money for gas to drive the 6 hour trip to My house in Maine. Then, even if I miraculously made it to My house, I wouldnt have had any money to eat food or anything; I would have been stuck without any money for anything. At the time, I didnt see any options besides to end My Life. What was I supposed to do with absolutely no money? How would I even drive back to Massachusetts if I needed to, without money? It was a very desperate time for Me and I was "this close" to ending My life but God saved Me, if there is a God, because I almost ended it all. But I believe everything happens for a reason; you know what they say, retrospect is 20\20.

My house in Maine doesnt have a fireplace, but I was going to make the "death trip" in the spring time. The thing is, even if I made it to My house, the only thing I would have had would be shelter but no money for anything else. It was the straw that broke the camels back because I might have been a little suicidal as it was at that time and then I was going to be left with nothing. Like I said, going to prison could have been the best thing that ever happened to Me because I might be dead right now, but God had a different plan for My Life, so I assume. I believe everything happenes for a reason, whatever that may be, only the Highest Power knows.

~PEACE~


----------



## krrrap (Dec 27, 2013)

Nevaeh420, I believe some crazy stuff and its cool you believe some crazy stuff to. But I was wondering how can you say you're Christ when you have not fullfilled the signs of his return. Like all eyes will see him return with the host (all the angles) of heaven. As well as during the first coming it was thought that he would come as a conquer but he came as a lamb. And as for the second coming everyone thinks he will come as a lamb to save every one but if you study the words and meaning he will clearly come to distroy the planet "the bodies will be as dung in a field" because there will be no one left to burry them. The righteous will meet him in the sky. For the perfecting of the saints 1000 prophetic year which is 365,000 real years. So I can't see how you could be christ, no offense. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 27, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> (I would like to announce that I just got My first smart phone that I will be blogging on now too.)
> 
> I will go first and talk about the crazy shit that I believe in:
> 
> ...



The craziest shit that I believe in is that you might be christ.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't believe in crazy shit, because if I came to the conclusion something was crazy, there would be no valid reason for me to believe it


Which annoys me when people say that belief is a choice or that reality is only perception or any of that other bullshit

You believe something (gravity) because the explanation of it affects you the same way as it affects me whether or not you believe in it


----------



## burgertime2010 (Dec 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I don't believe in crazy shit, because if I came to the conclusion something was crazy, there would be no valid reason for me to believe it
> 
> 
> Which annoys me when people say that belief is a choice or that reality is only perception or any of that other bullshit
> ...


Before it is brilliant it is always crazy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 27, 2013)

Doesn't justify conclusive belief, especially considering the conclusions of said belief


Crazy beliefs are sometimes brilliant, but not all brilliant beliefs are crazy; they're decades (if not centuries) of scientific research built upon by millions of hours of meticulous calculations. An accuracy unparalleled by any other organization in existence. NASA has landed on Titan.. wtf has anything other than science given us compared to that?


----------



## burgertime2010 (Dec 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Doesn't justify conclusive belief, especially considering the conclusions of said belief
> 
> 
> Crazy beliefs are sometimes brilliant, but not all brilliant beliefs are crazy; they're decades (if not centuries) of scientific research built upon by millions of hours of meticulous calculations. An accuracy unparalleled by any other organization in existence. NASA has landed on Titan.. wtf has anything other than science given us compared to that?


Today is Johannes Keplers' birthday, he had a quill and was crazy before his gifts were recognized. I understand your point.


----------



## krrrap (Dec 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I don't believe in crazy shit, because if I came to the conclusion something was crazy, there would be no valid reason for me to believe it
> 
> 
> Which annoys me when people say that belief is a choice or that reality is only perception or any of that other bullshit
> ...



Padawanbater2, if you lived in the 14th century you would swear the earth was flat because there would be no valid reason for you to believe it wasn't.

Sent from my DROID4 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 27, 2013)

krrrap said:


> Nevaeh420, I believe some crazy stuff and its cool you believe some crazy stuff to. But I was wondering how can you say you're Christ when you have not fullfilled the signs of his return. Like all eyes will see him return with the host (all the angles) of heaven. As well as during the first coming it was thought that he would come as a conquer but he came as a lamb. And as for the second coming everyone thinks he will come as a lamb to save every one but if you study the words and meaning he will clearly come to distroy the planet "the bodies will be as dung in a field" because there will be no one left to burry them. The righteous will meet him in the sky. For the perfecting of the saints 1000 prophetic year which is 365,000 real years. So I can't see how you could be christ, no offense.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Rollitup mobile app


Call Me George.

First off, I would recommend you click on the second link in My signature (if it shows up) to read the curtailed version of why I believe Im Christ. And after you read that, and watch My videos too, you can click on the first link in My signature to read more about My beliefs. Its a good read and you will learn a lot of crazy shit and some novel facts too.

I would type it out if I were on a laptop, but Im on My brand new smart phone and it takes forever to thumb in discourse. But I have some time so what the hell, I will tell you about My glorious Name- the reason why I started to believe in Myself.

My Name is George Manuel Oliveira. My Name means "Farmer God is with us, OLIVE TREE". Olive tree is mentioned maybe a dozen times in the Bible... Go to "Romans 11:16-26" and read that. Next, lets check out My initials... My initials are G.M.O.... Ok? And GMO stands for Genetically Modified Organism. Weird right? But whats GMO backwards? Its O.M.G.... Crazy, right. And everyone knows that OMG stands for O My God. I knew that George means Farmer from a kid, but in 2008 I looked up what My whole Name means and that same week I found out what My initials backwards is. And to top it all off, My mothers name is Mary. And if you go back to the Bible and read "Revelation 3:12" you will see that Jesus allegedly said that He would have a NEW Name.

Then there are the Bible stories that I fulfilled- read the second link in My signature for that.

Also, there are My prophecies for the future- read the second link in My signature for those too.

Then there are prophecies in the Bible that Christ will return with the clouds, I have seen 5 Signs in the clouds between 2008 through 2009. Go to My signature to see My video about the Signs I saw, the video is called "SIGNS of the TIMES".

But one day all eyes will behold Me, its just going to take some preaching or advocation about Me. I am in the satelites and Im on the WORLD WIDE WEB, Im on every computer with the internet, including smart phones, laptops, and tablets. Candidly, anyone with the internet can look Me up if they want to and know where to go.

I wasnt offended by your post all all, I embrace questions that I can answer.

You all can believe what you want but I, the Christ, will believe in the Truth.

EDIT- You can always click on My name- "Nevaeh420" in My avatar to check out My signature, because its not showing up on My smart phone for some reason.



CC Dobbs said:


> The craziest shit that I believe in is that you might be christ.


That is the craziest shit that anyone can believe in, it doesnt get any crazier then to believe in the ULTIMATE Truth. But you're not alone My friend, Im convicted that Im Christ too. The evidence that I have seen leads Me to conclude that we are all divine gods and Im the Shepard, leading us toward the glorious future we all will have together; where people are content and free.



Padawanbater2 said:


> I don't believe in crazy shit, because if I came to the conclusion something was crazy, there would be no valid reason for me to believe it
> 
> 
> Which annoys me when people say that belief is a choice or that reality is only perception or any of that other bullshit
> ...


Im glad to see you finally join us Padawanbater.

Hows life?



burgertime2010 said:


> Before it is brilliant it is always crazy.


It sounds like My prophecies- totally crazy but if they come to pass, they are brilliant.

~PEACE~


----------



## Opiated (Dec 27, 2013)

Science builds Airplanes & Skyscrapers
Religion flies Airplanes into Skyscrapers

...Alex


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Call Me George.
> 
> First off, I would recommend you click on the second link in My signature (if it shows up) to read the curtailed version of why I believe Im Christ. And after you read that, and watch My videos too, you can click on the first link in My signature to read more about My beliefs. Its a good read and you will learn a lot of crazy shit and some novel facts too.
> 
> ...


It must be a miracle... but I dont believe in miracles. But this has to be a miracle that can be explained.

Who else believes in some crazy shit? I want to hear from you.

~PEACE~


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 30, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> I believe that while slaves in Egypt, the Jews were fed moldy Rye. This steady diet of Ergot, the mold, is where LSD comes from. This caused a slow but significant change in the brain over the 2000 year period. Ergot alters the mitochondrial DNA, which means your children inherit it. The aptitude for mathematics, science, and creative thought was enhanced and continues through into modern day.


So kinda like the stoned ape theory but much farther down the evolutionary line?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 30, 2013)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> So kinda like the stoned ape theory but much farther down the evolutionary line?


Chief, I know you believe in some crazy shit... so why dont you tell us your beliefs in God and aliens, or whatever you want to talk about.

Its always My pleasure to read your opine.

~PEACE~


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 31, 2013)

Jesus = He's us

I believe many of us are gods. I dont believe that the creator was born ready to create a universe, he/she had to of been in our shoes at one point in time. Maybe there wasnt even a creator, maybe this crazy spiritual shit somehow came to be through natural events, or even technology (simulation theory). I am convinced that there is something beyond this physical reality but I have no idea how it functions. I believe we once had a great understanding on how the physical and metaphysical function and mingle but we are a species with amnesia. Amnesia that was brought on by some disaster and now theres just bits and pieces of clues left that have many on a wild goose chase. 

Check out this video. Im sure many here will roll their eyes because of the speaker and the content lol thought provoking none the less. Though I dont like the bits about worshiping a single deity, I'd like to think theres metaphorical meaning behind a few words being said. 

http://youtu.be/E4Kou9TGdi8


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Chief.

Now what do you believe about aliens?

P.S. I cant really comment when it comes to God because I dont know anything about God. But I do know Myself pretty good and I have My opinions and whatnot. But I believe we are all divine gods that are on a journey to experience this current life and then theres the afterlife to experience next. God is a big mystery to Me though, I dont know what to believe about Him, but I do have My assumptions.

~PEACE~


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jan 1, 2014)

Aliens need to stop fuckin around with mostly odd, questionable people and expose themselves to the world and show us what reality is, those bastards.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2014)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Aliens need to stop fuckin around with mostly odd, questionable people and expose themselves to the world and show us what reality is, those bastards.


Who are the "mostly odd, questionable people"?

I saw an alien, am I a "mostly odd, questionable person"? I also see UFOs on almost a daily basis, except when its cloudy out. Am I a "mostly odd, questionable person"? 

I know for a fact that aliens are real and are visiting the planet... but I dont know if the rest of the world is ready for that kind of information, and maybe the aliens realize that everyones not ready for them. Who knows what the aliens intentions are anyways? What do they want to do to earth? What are their plans for us? They could be benovelent or they could be malevolent; but I can say that they never hurt Me even though I saw an alien and I continue to see UFOs.

~PEACE~


----------



## mudminer (Jan 1, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Am I a "mostly odd, questionable person"?


Hi George. C'mon man. Really? Dude, I truly wish you all the best in your upcoming "vacation". C ya man.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2014)

mudminer said:


> Hi George. C'mon man. Really? Dude, I truly wish you all the best in your upcoming "vacation". C ya man.


I plan on going to the mental hospital very soon, like within the next month or even sooner. I dont have to go there, Im fine, Im just a little bored with My life. I might not go to the nut house at all, but I want to. There are usually very interesting people in the mental institution and I like to talk to them; I have made a few real good friends from being hospitalized. The people in the hospital are regular people too, usually people dont stay there longer then a month. 

I dont need to go but Im very bored with My life and I want to take a little vacation. I might not go at all, but I plan on going.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2014)

mudminer said:


> Hi George. C'mon man. Really? Dude, I truly wish you all the best in your upcoming "vacation". C ya man.


God, I hope they take away his cell phone. Then perhaps we may also get a vacation...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> God, I hope they take away his cell phone. Then perhaps we may also get a vacation...


Youre funny!

I lol'ed from that post.

Hopefully I will get to use My smart phone there because I like talking to you guys. It gives Me something to focus on. Some hospitals you can use your phone, others you need the doctors permission like the one I might be going to.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Youre funny!
> 
> I lol'ed from that post.
> 
> ...


Please show that doctor your RIU posts so that he can factor them into his decision regarding your phone privileges...


----------



## mudminer (Jan 2, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I plan on going to the mental hospital very soon, like within the next month or even sooner. I dont have to go there, Im fine, Im just a little bored with My life. I might not go to the nut house at all, but I want to. There are usually very interesting people in the mental institution and I like to talk to them; I have made a few real good friends from being hospitalized. The people in the hospital are regular people too, usually people dont stay there longer then a month.
> 
> I dont need to go but Im very bored with My life and I want to take a little vacation. I might not go at all, but I plan on going.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Hey George. I sincerely hope you go. I am also hoping for a breakthrough for you. I do have concerns that by considering your stay a "vacation" you are most likely going to miss out on a really good opportunity for actual "treatment". I really hope something stirs your thinking to convince you to take that time seriously. Nothing but the best wishes for ya dude.


----------



## kingsofstate (Jan 2, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i believe we are a computer simulation, that is why you will never know the answers to some questions about existance etc we simp[ly are not able to become completely selfaware , when you sleep the next days simulation is loaded ,thats why you must sleep or else you wont get the update , and you will shut down and die .every other person in your simulation doesnt really exist they are characters you have created .when you die in this simulation you will wake up in a different reality and they will unplug you from the machine and you will carry on with your real life there .


Seriously.... I read this and thought, hahaha that shit would be crazy huh... Then, I started to think about it a little bit more... Now I realize that this quote is the craziest shit I believe in!


----------



## tobinates559 (Jan 2, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Aliens are simply humans from the future who have mastered the time space continuum.
> With their newfound ability to travel through space and time, they've realized that they must travel back in time ensuring that every event happens according to their historical record, otherwise their timeline will never exist.
> 
> Never seen an alien and I don't believe in religion, but I do believe my crazy future human alien theory


so do you think we are the only intelligent lifeforms in the entire UNIVERSE?? thats big


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 3, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Please show that doctor your RIU posts so that he can factor them into his decision regarding your phone privileges...


I dont care if My doctors read what I have written. I showed My psychiatrist and My therapist My blogs, I dont think they cared much about it. Also, Im pretty sure that I have showed My blog to some doctors at some of the mental hospitals Ive been to. They dont care.

And I at least plan on showing the doctor at the next hospital My videos and maybe My blog too, but I dont think they will care.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 3, 2014)

mudminer said:


> Hey George. I sincerely hope you go. I am also hoping for a breakthrough for you. I do have concerns that by considering your stay a "vacation" you are most likely going to miss out on a really good opportunity for actual "treatment". I really hope something stirs your thinking to convince you to take that time seriously. Nothing but the best wishes for ya dude.


Hey Mudminer!

There will be no breakthrough for Me, Im actually fine, Im just a little bored with My life. I dont need any kind of breakthrough, the only breakthrough I need is to hit the lottery and become a billionare, but as far as My personality goes, Im great, I just have ADD that gets in My way.

I dont need "treatment", I need lots of money, Im fine really.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 3, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Hey Mudminer!
> 
> There will be no breakthrough for Me, Im actually fine, Im just a little bored with My life. I dont need any kind of breakthrough, the only breakthrough I need is to hit the lottery and become a billionare, but as far as My personality goes, Im great, I just have ADD that gets in My way.
> 
> ...


Sounds like denial...


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 3, 2014)

we are a self creating bio computer simulation , evolution is simply the simulation being updated , updates are added and we think its evolution , infact its the creators of this worled updating files , dinosaurs fossils are old files , files that were deleted by a rouge virus . 
if you look at the path humans are taking they are trying to self replicate using robots we are an organic robot .the universe as we know it is like we know a hard drive we can never really understand we simply cant become selfaware to that point , 
think of all the animals as someones contribution to this simulation , humans upon till now have been the best creation in this simulation .


----------



## mudminer (Jan 3, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Hey Mudminer!
> 
> There will be no breakthrough for Me, Im actually fine, Im just a little bored with My life. I dont need any kind of breakthrough, the only breakthrough I need is to hit the lottery and become a billionare, but as far as My personality goes, Im great, I just have ADD that gets in My way.
> 
> ...


Hi George. How can you, in some posts write that you have certain issues and even describe them at very great length and then in another just say "heh, I'm fine. Don't need a breakthrough just money." Dude, check this out. There is probably not a member here who couldn't benefit from some additional funding but man you're about as fucked up as an $11 bill. You need to get over yourself, snatch your head out of your rectum and let some qualified professionals help you.
In spite of what you like to think, tell us and yourself, I dont think anybody believes you're christ in ANY incarnation. Get some damn help George or just accept being treated like just another troll.


----------



## mudminer (Jan 3, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Sounds like denial...


Dude I don't know anybody who would argue that point with ya. Well...except for...you know.


----------



## noham (Jan 4, 2014)

If one person on earth would not want to be a billionaire, that would be Christ.

There is no problem if you try to act like one good guy, but do it properly.


But you may still take the place of the anti-christ. Build cities everywhere, because destroying nature is surely the saviour's way... It's disgusting.
And aliens are not our friends... At least not everyone's...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 4, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Sounds like denial...


It could be that Im in denial but I dont think so. I believe everything I say or I wouldnt have said it, thats how you know where Im at. I dont believe that Im in denial, but most people that are in denial dont think they are in denial, I think. 

Im just going to tell you guys what I believe and you cant ask more then that from a person.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 4, 2014)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> we are a self creating bio computer simulation , evolution is simply the simulation being updated , updates are added and we think its evolution , infact its the creators of this worled updating files , dinosaurs fossils are old files , files that were deleted by a rouge virus .
> if you look at the path humans are taking they are trying to self replicate using robots we are an organic robot .the universe as we know it is like we know a hard drive we can never really understand we simply cant become selfaware to that point ,
> think of all the animals as someones contribution to this simulation , humans upon till now have been the best creation in this simulation .


Fair enough, I see your logic- a bio computer, it could be possible.

But I think everyones lives are very real, their feelings and emotions are very real; their pain and happiness are very real; their life and death are very real too. If this universe is some big bio simulation, I believe there is still free will. For the most part, no one can make anyone do anything, but of course most people have obligations but most people could opt out of their obligations, although there may be repercussions. 

But the big question is who is in charge of this bio simulation? Could that be the Highest Power or aka God? I believe that there is the Highest Power that has some control over this alleged "bio simulation" but I dont believe God is omnipotent but rather a guiding Force, with free will enabled for all.

I dont believe we are all robots, robots would obey much better then humans. Every human being is his own entity, completely seperate from every other being but completely joined in this life.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 4, 2014)

mudminer said:


> Hi George. How can you, in some posts write that you have certain issues and even describe them at very great length and then in another just say "heh, I'm fine. Don't need a breakthrough just money." Dude, check this out. There is probably not a member here who couldn't benefit from some additional funding but man you're about as fucked up as an $11 bill. You need to get over yourself, snatch your head out of your rectum and let some qualified professionals help you.
> In spite of what you like to think, tell us and yourself, I dont think anybody believes you're christ in ANY incarnation. Get some damn help George or just accept being treated like just another troll.


As far as My issues go, I believe Im Christ, I believe I saw an alien, and I believe I continue to see UFOs. These are not issues for Me but I kind of obsess over them, I think about these things (and more) on a daily basis. Its just that Im inqusitive, curious (George), and concerned about these things. I often wonder about the alien I saw and the UFOs that I have been seeing for almost 4 months now.

The doctors can put people on medication but they cant change peoples inate beliefs. For example, most Atheists (or some at least) believe that the notion of God is pretty crazy and that believers are crazy for believing in God, no? No matter what medication you put a believer on, they are still going to believe in God. And the converse is true too; some believers think Atheists are crazy for not believing in God, but no medication is going to make an Atheist believe.

What Im trying to say is that I believe I have the correct spirituality, and no medication is going to change that; and no ones opinion is going to change My beliefs either. It is what it is and Im sorry if you dont like Me when Im just trying to be true to Myself. Im not trying to change anyones beliefs but I am going to tell all of you guys why I believe Im Christ and you can believe anything you want from My information.

I dont need professional help because Im not broken, I just have a different belief system then most, but thats what sanctifies Me from the rest of the sheep.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 4, 2014)

noham said:


> If one person on earth would not want to be a billionaire, that would be Christ.
> 
> There is no problem if you try to act like one good guy, but do it properly.
> 
> ...


The closest thing I have in common with the AntiChrist is that while I was blogging under the name "We Tarded" I lost My faith in Jesus at post number 666. That was way back in 2008. What happened was I watched the movie Zeitgeist and Ive been an Agnostic ever since, but I didnt know I was an Agnistic because I dont think I knew what an Agnostic was.

I could build cities in places that wouldnt destroy habitat at all, i.e. building underground cities, floating on the ocean cities, underwater cities, and under the ocean floor cities. These cities wouldnt destroy any habitat. Its building cities on land that destroys habitat, but everywhere else is fair game.

I can honestly say that I dont know the aliens intentions but I do hope they are benevolent. If the aliens are cool then I wouldnt mind if they gave us their space ship technologh, you know, the UFO technology. I hope we can be feiendly with them, I sure wouldnt want them to be an enemy.

~PEACE~


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 8, 2014)

I believe that 9/11 was more then just lie to justify invasion. A lot of information has come across me on this topic and think that it was also a mega ritual. Now how on earth did i come to this conclusion?
To be able to find out if something is ritualistic or in this matter satanic everything has to add up. The numbers the symbols everything. Now, when we are dealing with these kind of people although you and me communicate though words and letter. They communicate though numbers and shapes (sacred numerology and sacred geometry). Each number is given a meaning each shape is given a meaning. It signings something. Now in their own language 10 is the alfa omega 10 is the "God" 11 is a step above God. 9+1+1 or 911 (11) is the skipping of God. The ultimate challenge in the numerological sense. The twin towers representing the two pillars of Solomon along with the world trade center 7 together represents the 3 piramids of giza. The solar maximum in 1991 on the exact day of the speech of George bush senior. The next solar maximum was at 2001 the year of the attacks. Bush Juniors grandfather Alistair Crowly the guy who wrote the satanic book the Book of Law while possesed in the center of the giza pyramid. Now in while bush was in the classroom reading the my pet goat witch has many references to the satanic entity pan. Also note that he read the book upside down. Now if the twin towers where the gate the other target the pentagon witch is the shape of a satanic star. The gate and the star represents a metaphor called stargate. Stargate meaning cosmic illumination. And in the process you have the sacrifices of the people who died there.

i realise this got very messy and is hard to digest info, so do your own research if what i said was hard to understand.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 8, 2014)

Smoke Friend said:


> I believe that 9/11 was more then just lie to justify invasion. A lot of information has come across me on this topic and think that it was also a mega ritual. Now how on earth did i come to this conclusion?
> To be able to find out if something is ritualistic or in this matter satanic everything has to add up. The numbers the symbols everything. Now, when we are dealing with these kind of people although you and me communicate though words and letter. They communicate though numbers and shapes (sacred numerology and sacred geometry). Each number is given a meaning each shape is given a meaning. It signings something. Now in their own language 10 is the alfa omega 10 is the "God" 11 is a step above God. 9+1+1 or 911 (11) is the skipping of God. The ultimate challenge in the numerological sense. The twin towers representing the two pillars of Solomon along with the world trade center 7 together represents the 3 piramids of giza. The solar maximum in 1991 on the exact day of the speech of George bush senior. The next solar maximum was at 2001 the year of the attacks. Bush Juniors grandfather Alistair Crowly the guy who wrote the satanic book the Book of Law while possesed in the center of the giza pyramid. Now in while bush was in the classroom reading the my pet goat witch has many references to the satanic entity pan. Also note that he read the book upside down. Now if the twin towers where the gate the other target the pentagon witch is the shape of a satanic star. The gate and the star represents a metaphor called stargate. Stargate meaning cosmic illumination. And in the process you have the sacrifices of the people who died there.
> 
> i realise this got very messy and is hard to digest info, so do your own research if what i said was hard to understand.


Very interesting. But how do you know with certainty that these ideas are true, and also... what exactly would the details here imply? That there is a cult in the world that does sacrifices? That satan is real? That this is hell? What exactly would the point be?


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 8, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Very interesting. But how do you know with certainty that these ideas are true, and also... what exactly would the details here imply? That there is a cult in the world that does sacrifices? That satan is real? That this is hell? What exactly would the point be?


There are many thousands of cults that worship evil spirits (demons) but what i mentioned here was about the elite of those occult (secret) societys. What this means is that it all adds up with symbolism of the very hardcore of those who practice magic. High degree Freemasons like Crowley who was a 33 degree for example. Freemasionary in high degree is based a lot on kaballa witch in turn is based on jewish magic. 

jewish magic comes from the time of Babylon or babyl (Baghdad Iraq) where the jewish people where defeated in jerusalem and taken as slaves. Now under the influence and tyrany of king nebuchadnezzar the jews thew away the book of God and wrote it by the 70 rabbis. The two angels Harut and Marut came to Babyl as a test. they would teach the people magic but they would also warn them that they would have no share in the hereafter. 

Solomon was a prophet who was given the right to command every demon. This is why the Freemasons and Templar use a lot of the symbolism from the temple (house of worship) even though they don't recognize him as true prophet. Prophet Soloman peace and blessing to him found out the demons where teaching the people magic so he orderd to gather every book and manual and buried it under hes throne (the holy grail). Now although in the movie the national treasure they found gold but this is a lie. The templas found the books and manuals and never dared to write any of it down this is why they use secret numerology and geometry. Also note the meaning behind Freemasons arent those the guys who build walls? You bet they do, they pass the knowledge though these buildings to the bloodline and society they come from.

Haven t you seen/read countless examples of past civilizations doing sacrifices to the "Gods" (demons). They have not stoped doing this at all in this time. Before it was kukultan the Egyptian gods now its green aliens shape shifting reptilians. Same deception different age. 

Another example from bushes grandfather Crowley he has done MANY human sacrifices. Look it up hes quiet the gruesome man

Now to clear things up why do these people worship demons? They do so because of wordy means, materialism. They from a contract with demons a give and take kind of thing. Seen the blue genie in the movie Aladdin? Genie is the sigular form for djinn, djinn, demon and fallen angel is the same thing.

The point of the ritual was to create a stargate, the point of the attack was to be able to ask for 86 billion spending for military and to create bases in the middle east for the zionists. A zionist is one who stand for createing the state of zion. Zion streaches from the nile river in egypt to the euphrates river in Iraq so it it obviously bigger then Isreal is today even though it grows bigger every day look it up on the maps, very shocking. The capital would be Jerusalem. Now the Zionist own most of the media and the banks of the world. Lets think this over. They own the media witch dehumanise and stereotype arabs and muslims (the inhabitants of the land they must steal) so that we don't feel any remorse for the hundreds of thousands innocent children, women and husbands that die in the process. All so that we can be safe?

Now again this got seriously messy. I'm in a hurry now but keep the questions coming and i will try to make it easier to understand and to connect the threads.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 8, 2014)

What were they before they were reptilians? Why did they change? When did all of this start, was it during the stone age? What is their ultimate objective? Do they really think demons and angles exist? What kind of magic were people being taught, and why isn't any of it seen today. With the world wide web, it would seem to be very easy for people to communicate about missing persons who are supposedly being sacrificed, why don't we hear about it. Do they just take bums off of the street that no one knows or cares about? What is a stargate and what does it do? Has a stargate ever been created? Is their religion real, or is it really fake but they just believe it is real. 

Great responses, keep them coming. This is fun.


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 9, 2014)

I will give you a explanation after work today. in around 12 hours i will be home.


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 9, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> What were they before they were reptilians? Why did they change? When did all of this start, was it during the stone age? What is their ultimate objective? Do they really think demons and angles exist? What kind of magic were people being taught, and why isn't any of it seen today. With the world wide web, it would seem to be very easy for people to communicate about missing persons who are supposedly being sacrificed, why don't we hear about it. Do they just take bums off of the street that no one knows or cares about? What is a stargate and what does it do? Has a stargate ever been created? Is their religion real, or is it really fake but they just believe it is real.
> 
> Great responses, keep them coming. This is fun.


I think you mis understood me with the reptilian thing. What i'm trying to say here is that in the old times of the aztec, egypt so and so they worshiped and belived in "Gods" these are not gods but demons. Now we believe in extra terrestrial and other nonsense. If someone tells you i saw an alien i can give you a 100% guarantee it was a demon. Do demons and angels exist? Yes! There lives two good djinns in the house i live in. Demons have their own free will just like us, they have religion they get married etc. 

When did this start and what is the goal. It is hard to say exactly when this started but i will tell you what their goal is. If you look at the one dollar bill you will find the masonic pyramid with an eye above the pyramid. the eye has not come down yet. The god they believe in will not come unless they finish the masonic project. Now what is the project? It is as it says under the pyramid novus ordo seclorum or new world order. What is important to note here is that if you translate this into Arabic you will find out that it means new temporal order or new wordy order. This means that the goal is the secularization of the whole world.

Now who is this one eyed got they belive in? Ever seen or heard of the eye of ra the Egyptian sun god? Ever wonder why people go to church on SUNday and how the government makes it sacred by law? Now the most interesting part comes here. The Prophet Mohammed peace be upon him who the Muslims believe to be the last messenger of the one and only Creator has warned us that upen the last days of the earth Dajjal will come. He will live on earth for 40 days one day like a year, one day like a month, one day like a week and the rest of the days like human days. And he will be released onto the earth in my life time. Now according to Islam one heavenly year is like 1000 years from this we can understand that the day witch is like a year Brittan was hes headquarters and ruled for a 1000 years by no confidence the Brittis monarchy dates back to the year 900 and the sterling pound was the international currency. 1000 + 900 = 1900 in 1917 America officially enters the world war, and this is the step that establishes it as the new global super power and the dollar was the internassonal currency 1000 / 12 is 83 . 1917 + 83 = the year 2000 then dajjal moves from the day like a month to the day like a week so following the same formula it would be 83 / 4 witch equals 21 years so what this means is that in around 2020-2021 Isreal will be the new super power. But what currency will the use? Electronic money. they own the banks already so with electronic money they will have even more power.

Dajjal means the one eyed deciver. Do you think it is a concidence that they have used the one eye as their symbol?

Is their religon real? There are a few false theorys out there that says the elite created religon as a tool for controll but this is bullshit. If you where to call them somthing it would be a lucifarian. Now there are a lot of satanis out there who dont belive in God or the devil. The first rule of satasim is simply Do as thou wilt. however theise guys are not your avrage satanist.

You have probarly heard of "white" and "black" magic but the truth is there is no sutch thing as "white" magic. Magic is magic. It is used to do ill stuff. For example create discord beetwen cupules or do make a person ill.

Stargate is just a metaphor. Is it created when they do their rutuals and open up and connect the dimensons for the demons and our dimenson. The two pillars of Solomons tempel represtens the dark dimenson and the other the light. The twin towers come from this. and you have "the gate" inbetween look up some photoes on google and you will find how the two towers line up with another building that looks just like a gate.

As i said earlier they are occult this means secret or hidden they dont show themselves to us. to give you an example lets take freemasonary. You have the lower grades who dont know any of their secrets, they have their boys club and do charity work etc. Those are the guys we see. But the highest ranking onces who actually are the real masions are hidden just like a smoke screen to cower them.

The use of sacrifices are common however i dont know what kind of people they take. for example the chatolic priests rape the innocent street kids that noone knows about. They own this whole fucking place, everything they do as they wish. They have climed the latter though the pracetise of demon worship.


----------



## NorthRiverNugz (Jan 9, 2014)

Haha lots of crazy alien talk in here. I like it.

I believe that we don't know shit and star wars and star trek and all that is actually happening out there. Like there is some intergalactic cannabis cantina with an alien checking his forum posts from his android phone...... oh wait that is me.

On the real. Anyone who believes in any kind of humans coming from aliens NEEDS to watch "Everything you know is wrong" by Lloyd Pye. It's pretty long 2 hour lecture but it's really interesting. It's basically about we are a genetically engineered de-evolved version of the bigfoot, sasquatch, yeti etc. It's far out there but sure is fun to get stoned and think about. 

Cheers!


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 9, 2014)

Another interesting point is the fact that the Jew still awaits their Messiah it is my belief that who they are waiting for is indeed Dajjal. Now this may sound like I'm anti Jew or something but i believe that a true jew upose Zionism like like i do


----------



## AimAim (Jan 9, 2014)

The craziest shit I believe in is that a person, will some day, come on RIU, ask a simple question about a simple plant, and get a factual answer, without a bunch of ridiculous nonsense ending up in a pissing match.

Crazy shit I know, but I still believe, some day, this will come to pass.


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 9, 2014)

since the 1990s they amont of people who believe in extra terrestrial begins have sky rocketed. why? Because they have seen military flights unknown to them and they have had the CIA help the reporters get their story's told. We have many movies about it aswell. This is a new concept.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 9, 2014)

So according to this occult... is there a god and a devil? Are there many gods and many devils? If so, what is the point, are they both just playing a game, how did they both come into existence. Also... i am confused about when this all started. Taking into consideration that our planet is 4.5 billions years old, and human animals have only been around for 400,000 years give or take, when exactly did this all start? Why did the gods (if they exist) choose a certain time? 

Why did the gods create the dinosaurs, and then blast them all away? Did they fuck it up and just scrapped the project and said "fuck it, lets try again"? 

I just don't get the point to it all. Seems to me like these gods are little bitches, not very powerful at all if they can't literally interfere with us on a noticeable and calculable scale so that everyone can witness. And if they can, but don't, why the hell not? Do they all just find it amusing to watch all these little human animals run around on the planet not knowing what the fuck is really going on, condemning people to eternal damnation if they just so happen to be born in japan, or russia, or england, or africa, or in any other part of the world where the religion being taught is different than the one... true religion? 

I still don't get the point, what the final outcome is intended for not just human animals, but all other animals on this planet if these stories are true. Is it heaven or hell? Is it purgatory or limbo? It doesn't make sense. Can you help me understand better please?





Also, after these questions are taken into consideration and answered, IF these stories are true, what would a single lower class individual like myself be able to do about it? Run around trying to convince people of a hard to believe story? People do that all the time, it doesn't work. Pray? That shit doesn't work either. Just sit back and helplessly watch? That seems like the only logical place to stand in my opinion.


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 9, 2014)

Well i dont know what you think or what you belive in. Myself i believe in one creator. the "devil" is just a name for the most powerful of the demons. There are more demons then there are humans they have lived on earth before the humans did. They are actually kind of powerful they can take on any shape they want. they have the ability to fly extremely fast, they are very strong and they can live for thousands of year so they can have a lot of knowledge. One common deception with small fry tarrort readers orcales shamans i dont know what they call themselves is that they can use the djinn to find out what has happened in their past and even before they where born. They will lie to you and say they are your dead grand mother etc and may have you do some stuff for them. 

Now i really liked your question about what you yourself can do. First of all, know that everything is energy when broken down to the smallest particles, even your thoughts send out energy. Now to help your family you first need to take care of your self. to help your neighborhood you first need to help your family. you get the idea. Most people don't realize their true potential. 

Now if every human and demon combined dedicated all their time on worship the creator would not gain a single atom worth and if every human and demon where to never remember him he would not lose an atoms worth of hes kingdom. What does this tell you? It tells you that the Creator is not in need of you prayer it is you who are in need of it. It is there to illuminate you.

Now i can give you an answer to the part where you said what should we do, but it would just confuse you. I realize now that even though you showed thirst for this knowledge i kind of showered you with a whole gallon of water without even giving a thoughou explanation. So what i will say is this. 

They are plotting a plot, but I'm also plotting a plot and i am the best of plotter.
O earth whoever worries about you keep him worried. and who ever worries about me serve him. 

If a mans hearth filled with light you will not feel bad inside even though your going though the hardest time imaginable.

i have smoked some good shit that made me feel very good. But i'm telling you when you start to give up on matrealism and focus your time towards the remembrance of the Creator it will make you feel so good its incomparable to everything


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 9, 2014)

Haha i feel kinda fried after a long day of work and now reflecting. i hope you can take the best of what ive shared and leave the worst. Its time for me to listion to some music and relaaxx


----------



## skatercodyme (Jan 9, 2014)

Caution: Get very high before reading this.....

I believe we are transdemensional beings... We exist not only just right here right now, but also in other dimensions. Also, I believe we are all extremely connected; unity may be our only way to continue existence rather than individualism. 
I see it like we are all tiny tiny roots; and instead of working together to grow an amazing beautiful massive redwood that will last for centuries, we are too busy making spruce-lings that will never co-exist. And as long as capitalism continues, so will this problem of individualism and self-interest. Money should never be the incentive; as it creates corruption. Pretty easy to see that... yet we've been using it for thousands of years, and been basing all of our decisions off of it for the past hundred(we all depend on the economy, unfortunately) We easily have to resources to meet everyone's basic needs; so that should be accomplished first. Then I believe we need to reeducate to help people see not just the bigger picture, but the biggest picture. And the biggest picture is Sustainability. War isn't sustainable, economies aren't sustainable, banks aren't sustainable, govt isn't sustainable, and every other action we take in our life's, for the most part, aren't sustainable. Once basic needs are met, and people realize we are to work together rather than separate... we would have an "enlightenment era" of true advancement. We would grow spiritually, repetitive jobs would be done by robots, enabling humans to do what we were made to do... BE CONSCIOUS AND THINK. Philosophy and ethics are rarely thought about, or talked about, or rarely have new ideas introduced in those areas... and that's scary; that we just accept ethics that are put in front of our face, instead of questioning them very deeply. And before we can make any of this change... every single person must make a change within themselves, to devote themselves to something much greater than themselves... The bettering of humanity, human rights, happiness, and success. Utopian all the way... We can do it. All we need to do is change ourselves, unite, re educate, and advance! But of course... without changing ourselves and uniting... we can't even end war... let alone make sure every single human life is one of absolute joy, enlightenment and happiness.... Extravagant materialistic property doesn't create happiness....after Basic needs.. Human relationships, and spirituality from within are the greatest source of happiness.

Now now, I'm a crazy hippie I guess; but I feel successful learning how important sustainability is at the young age of 20; now it's my life goal to make a community based scale model of a utopian society; and hope someone picks it up and makes it their life goal to make it nationwide or worldwide.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 9, 2014)

Smoke Friend said:


> Haha i feel kinda fried after a long day of work and now reflecting. i hope you can take the best of what ive shared and leave the worst. Its time for me to listion to some music and relaaxx


Word, no worries bro. I just hope eventually you'll address the questions, i am legitimately curious.


----------



## dudeoflife (Jan 9, 2014)

For what it's worth, 

I still believe in the Easter Bunny. 

I'm 35 and still get packs of baseball cards + chocolate in a powdery blue basket every easter morning.


How indafuck do they get there???


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 9, 2014)

Smoke Friend said:


> I think you mis understood me with the reptilian thing. What i'm trying to say here is that in the old times of the aztec, egypt so and so they worshiped and belived in "Gods" these are not gods but demons. Now we believe in extra terrestrial and other nonsense. If someone tells you i saw an alien i can give you a 100% guarantee it was a demon. Do demons and angels exist? Yes! There lives two good djinns in the house i live in. Demons have their own free will just like us, they have religion they get married etc.


Smoke Friend, I saw an alien... do you think it was a demon?

It seemed to Me more like an angel, it was very beautiful and glorious. Whos to say I didnt see an angel instead of a demon?

I believe I saw an extraterrestrial being, also known as an alien. Regardless of what it was, it has never hurt Me or anything like that. 

What do you believe I saw?

~PEACE~


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 10, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Smoke Friend, I saw an alien... do you think it was a demon?
> 
> It seemed to Me more like an angel, it was very beautiful and glorious. Whos to say I didnt see an angel instead of a demon?
> 
> ...


Angels may show themselves to very pious individuals. The djinns have the ability to manifest whatever form they wish and i have heard of people describing them are extremely beautiful. However i don't believe in extra terrestrial begins at all. They are djinns. Even if they claim to be an angel, ET or god. They are translucent beings, they may appear very bright. 

If you do excessive remembrance of the Creator they may come to bother you are try to disturb you. Some do it out of evil others do it to test you. though this way you may become friends. But to be honest i would be careful to get involved with them unless you have polished your hearth and have a spiritual leader to guide you.


----------



## mudminer (Jan 10, 2014)

dudeoflife said:


> For what it's worth,
> 
> I still believe in the Easter Bunny.
> 
> ...


Its the egg laying rabbits dude. Or is it the egg laying rabbits themselves your wondering about? If so maybe Santa knows cause I dont have a clue where they come from.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 10, 2014)

Smoke Friend said:


> Angels may show themselves to very pious individuals. The djinns have the ability to manifest whatever form they wish and i have heard of people describing them are extremely beautiful. However i don't believe in extra terrestrial begins at all. They are djinns. Even if they claim to be an angel, ET or god. They are translucent beings, they may appear very bright.
> 
> If you do excessive remembrance of the Creator they may come to bother you are try to disturb you. Some do it out of evil others do it to test you. though this way you may become friends. But to be honest i would be careful to get involved with them unless you have polished your hearth and have a spiritual leader to guide you.


Personally, I dont believe in literal angels or demons, but metaphorically, some PEOPLE are like angels or demons. And Im sure some aliens can be good and bad too, but I HOPE all aliens are good.

Do you think angels have a physical body?- if so, where do you think they come from? and where do demons come from?

Do you know how big our universe is?- if so, why dont you believe in intelligent life besides our planet?

The alien that I saw didnt claim anything, he didnt say a word to Me and I couldnt talk to him either because I was looking at him through a glass window. But I saw the alien and I believe he saw Me too.

The being I saw was translucent, and before he appeared, he was totally invisible.

I made a video about My alien encounter, the video is in My signature but My signature hasnt been showing up so you need to click on My name "Nevaeh420" and look for the video called "SIGNS of the TIMES".

EDIT- Whats a djinn to you? and is there any proof of djinns? EDIT- Also, where do djinns come from too?

~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 10, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> So according to this occult... is there a god and a devil? Are there many gods and many devils? If so, what is the point, are they both just playing a game, how did they both come into existence. Also... i am confused about when this all started. Taking into consideration that our planet is 4.5 billions years old, and human animals have only been around for 400,000 years give or take, when exactly did this all start? Why did the gods (if they exist) choose a certain time?
> 
> Why did the gods create the dinosaurs, and then blast them all away? Did they fuck it up and just scrapped the project and said "fuck it, lets try again"?
> 
> ...


Just want to re-post this for *Smoke Friend*, want to make sure you haven't forgotten about me. I want to know these things because a part of me wonders if what you are saying is true, if i only i have more answers, i may be able to make a logical conclusion.


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 10, 2014)

I need to read a bit up on this so that i can give you an answer that i feel comfortable with.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 10, 2014)

Smoke Friend said:


> I need to read a bit up on this so that i can give you an answer that i feel comfortable with.


Thanks man, i really do appreciate your replies, i've learned a lot from you and thanks for taking the time to do some more research for me. I read your posts twice over every time so i can let it sink it. Thanks again.


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Personally, I dont believe in literal angels or demons, but metaphorically, some PEOPLE are like angels or demons. And Im sure some aliens can be good and bad too, but I HOPE all aliens are good.
> 
> Do you think angels have a physical body?- if so, where do you think they come from? and where do demons come from?
> 
> ...


Hehe, yeah some people are like demons others like angles. My belief is that you every person has a demon that whispers in your heart. If you give in you will become a slave for your ego and lust, from this character you develop you might seem like a devil. It is also one of many trick the devil uses is to make you believe that you have done so many bad things and that its to late to get back on track. For example giving up on getting on the hoarse back if you fail.

I dont think about djinns a lot but i would not mind making friends if i get into contact with a pious one. They can be of big help. I think my father even had some as hes pupils. He was also an expert to drive them out of houses and humans.

I once had one sitting on top of me when i woke one day, it was quite a frightening experience. 

Djinns are created from smokeless fire. They are created by the one Creator just like humans are. To give you an example. Unless you plug in the power cable into the television you wont get any signal, it wont even turn on. The same is true for us, without the sustain-er we are nothing.

You want proof? don't you already have it? I even told you how they are translucent before you decried the one you saw yourself. Sometimes they will shape into a completely black dog or crow. You may see a lot of this symbolism in movies.

Angels can take on human form but they will not appear as a woman. They do not have free will and they have many different ranks.

As far as i know the start of the universe came from the big bang. Space and matter where joined together and then ripped apart. In general therms, the whole of creation is divided into two parts: the known world of our human creation and the unseen and generally unknown world of the heavens. The dimension is governed by the rules of nature, witch is to say the dominion of growth and decay, of life and death. there are 18 000 created universes, of witch we know about only one, the one we inhabit. The other 17,999 exist contiguous to our own and have other functions that we do not know about and never will. The creator has said that He did not create humans with the capability to totally understand all of hes creation. But at the moment of death, when the veils are thorn away, each person will instantly see the whole nature of the heavens and the universe and will be astonished at the ingerounty of God's design. incidentally God has said that despite the complexity of the heavens, He has created the human body infinitely more complex!

Not every djinn is good just like humans.


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 11, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Just want to re-post this for *Smoke Friend*, want to make sure you haven't forgotten about me. I want to know these things because a part of me wonders if what you are saying is true, if i only i have more answers, i may be able to make a logical conclusion.


Yes the devil worshippers are indeed aware that the Creator exists. They think of it like politics one guy believes in god the other Lucifer, basically they are deceived and lured by materialism.There are more djinns then there are humans.

Are there many or only one creator? If there exist two gods and both have divine power both of them will be having limitations and if any God exists at all with limitations then he cannot be a true God, becasuse limited power is that witch at one stage reached ultimate end and we know it quite well that limited power cannot be god itself. Or alternativly both powers can be limitless. but if both powers happen to be limitless, both of them cannot be termed as limitless powers. in this regard i can give an example form quoted from a lirned man. "If you ask an architect to contruct a building witch has an ulimited area, he cannot obbviously make more then one building with unlimited area becasuse for the other one there will reamin no space at all.

About dinosours i dont have a lot of knowlage but i dont belvie that they became exinct just beacuse i saw it in a movie. i belive humans and dinosours have lived togearhter at the same time.

When you are qouteing "gods" do you think about demons? if so trust me, they have and are influencing the state of the world as we speek.

We are first created as a soul or some might say spirit, we are then placed into the body at around 4 months of pregnacy. (If children die they will automatically enter the garden) we then enter the this world and live the life with the limitaions of time and space. Either we work to feed our soul for eternal happiness or we focus on the body "tool" for limited time witch in reality may only seem like a second after you die. But this dose not mean that you negelt your body. Faith and cleanlyness has a connection. If you have a healthy body you are able to be more capable in a lot of ways. And of course you would like to look good infront of your girl right?

We have one Angel on eatch sholder, one writeing down the bad we do the other the good. We are judged by our actions and intensions. Lucky for us the Creator is the most forgiving the most compasonate. My goal is not to do good deeds to enter paradise. When i do the remembrance of the Creator i do so to draw closer to him so that i can be with him in the afterlife. This is a very high rank and requires us to folow the rules and regulations. We need to be affraid that we will get punished by our wrong actions and at the same time we hope that he will forgive us and give us reward for our strugle. What is the point in life if we just die and thats it. How can the cruel tyrants of our world go though life in a brezeese on the expenseses of others without getting judged?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 11, 2014)

How did you get these ideas? Did your parents teach you them? Did you read them in a book, or on a television show or movie, or did you make them all up?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 11, 2014)

I believe Smoke Friend is a Muslim conspiracy theorist.

Im a conspiracy theorist, I believe in the true conspiracy theories and Im reading the Quran when I get really bored.

Am I wrong about you Smoke Friend?

~PEACE~


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 11, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> How did you get these ideas? Did your parents teach you them? Did you read them in a book, or on a television show or movie, or did you make them all up?


I'm just just a normal guy, still wet behind the ears. I grew up in Norway so my ideology differs from the norm. My father was and is of an extremely high spiritual status. He passed away when i was eight but left behind a treasure of spiritually. He was a seeker from a young age and has traveled the world. Due to the a dream of a man he met he traveled to Norway where he met my mother, he himself was Swedish. After finding hes faith he had to find the right ideology within the faith. He met hes spiritual leader and became hes pupil, soon after became hes "Successor". Successor its not the right word because the statement is not correct but you could say that he represented my spiritual leader in the whole of Scandinavia. The story of how this happened is amazing but i don't feel comfortable sharing it on the internet. Though growing up in contact with people of incredible spiritual status Ive experienced many things that is unexplainable for most people. My spiritual leader is on a level that just looking at him makes me weep, it feels like I'm bathing in light. He has even come into my dream a few times when i was in a troubled state to give me the solution. 

The last two posts i wrote was from my reflection and from two different books that has the same ideology as myself. It should not be hard to see what i reflected myself and what i got from the books. 

The stuff about "Illuminati" (illuminated because of the contact with demons) i got from doing research, movie clips, books and discussions. The things i said is not a lie though i cannot know if 9/11 was a mega ritual 100%. for me it just makes sense and i think its closer to the truth then a lie.

I know that from the stuff that ive said so far you probably have a lot of holes and loose ends. But the more knowledge you get the more it makes scene and the stronger your faith becomes. Its actually very logical if you ask me. I see so many people who cannot and don't want to reflect about the mysterious it sades me because they miss out on the only REAL happiness i know.


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I believe Smoke Friend is a Muslim conspiracy theorist.
> 
> Im a conspiracy theorist, I believe in the true conspiracy theories and Im reading the Quran when I get really bored.
> 
> ...


You can call me what you want but i dont think conspiracy theorist is a good word because the fact is that this is reality. For people who only know how to go to work, watch the tube, sedate themselves with drugs and don't care about what happens outside their own realm. Why would they want to believe in it when its just a hassle for them?

You are right though i'm a Muslim. Ask me more about it if you wish.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 11, 2014)

Smoke Friend said:


> You can call me what you want but i dont think conspiracy theorist is a good word because the fact is that this is reality. For people who only know how to go to work, watch the tube, sedate themselves with drugs and don't care about what happens outside their own realm. Why would they want to believe in it when its just a hassle for them?
> 
> You are right though i'm a Muslim. Ask me more about it if you wish.


Aha, I was right.

I also believe that many conspiracy "theories" are actually facts and thats why I believe them as truth. And conspiracy theorists have a bad reputation as being crazy, but thats what its called when you believe in conspiracy theories, a conspiracy theorist. 

What are your most profound convictions about the Quran?

If Muhammed was illeterate, who actually wrote the Quran and when?

Why wouldnt the angel Gabrial write the Quran himself instead of telling it to an illeterate person?

The Quran references Biblical figures a lot, so why dont the Muslims read the Bible too in order to get more information on these said Biblical characters?

Why do lots of Muslims hate the Jews?

Why is pork considered an abomination to the Muslims?

I have more questions about Islam, but I just cant think of it now.

Thanks for your answers in advance.

We need more Muslims posting on RIU to "level the playing field" and to bring more diversity to the site, there are mostly Atheists that blog in this subforum.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 11, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Aha, I was right.
> 
> I also believe that many conspiracy "theories" are actually facts and thats why I believe them as truth. And conspiracy theorists have a bad reputation as being crazy, but thats what its called when you believe in conspiracy theories, a conspiracy theorist.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheSnake (Jan 11, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Aliens are simply humans from the future who have mastered the time space continuum.
> With their newfound ability to travel through space and time, they've realized that they must travel back in time ensuring that every event happens according to their historical record, otherwise their timeline will never exist.
> 
> Never seen an alien and I don't believe in religion, but I do believe my crazy future human alien theory


Any alien i think we could see would be perhaps a mutated humanoid, from a distant planet much like our own but breed-ed with more intelligent animals or ... other "things" Anything larger than that, i believe it would petrify our feeble minds, and kill us instantly. Which maybe why we as a whole, have not been proven anything else exists... If it did, I think all hell would break loose. we would kill ourselves... Something from at least this galaxy , from distant galaxy's, or alternate dimensions... We could not handle it i think.


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 12, 2014)

Islam is a universal religion. It teaches one everything there is to learn

unfortunately i have not studied the Quran a lot. When i read a verse, the deepth is so deep that i dont even scratch the surfase. so for me who cannot even comprehend the least profound verse at all, it will be hard to give you an answer. So rather i will share some verses that i found to be attaching.

In the name of Allah, the Beneficent, the Merciful

&#8216;Never let your enmity for anyone lead you into the sin of deviating from justice. Always be just: that is closest to being God-fearing.&#8217;
(al-Ma&#8217;idah 5:

&#8216;Say: The Truth has come from your Lord. Let him who will, believe it, and let him who will, reject it.&#8217;
(al-Kahf 18: 29)

&#8216;And they say, &#8216;None shall enter Paradise unless he be a Jew or a Christian.&#8217; These are their wishful beliefs. Say, &#8216;Produce your evidence if what you say is true!&#8217;
Nay, whosoever surrenders his whole being unto God, and is a doer of good, shall have his reward from his Lord; on them shall be no fear, neither shall they sorrow.&#8217;
(al-Baqarah 2: 111-12)


&#8216;Do they not ponder over the Quran? If it was from someone other than Allah, they would find many discrepancies in it.&#8217;
(An-Nisa 82)

&#8216;Those who believe, and whose hearts find rest in the remembrance of Allah: for without doubt in the remembrance of Allah do hearts find rest.&#8217;
(An-Ra&#8217;d 13:2

The Quran came into parts and many of hes companions knew them by hearth, some had collecteions of the Quran for their personal use but there was no standrd copy of the Quran in book form. This is also one of the miracles of the Quran that it has been memorized at all times so that it will not be changed.

When the prophet Mohammed peace be upun him reached the age of fourty he travled to a cave to reflect on the universe and he then met the angel Gabriel who said to him Ikra (read) he said i cannot. He was then revived the first revelation of the Quran


Surah Al-Alaq
In the name of Allah, the Beneficent, the Merciful

Read: In the name of thy Lord Who createth, (1) Createth man from a clot. (2) Read: And thy Lord is the Most Bounteous, (3) Who teacheth by the pen, (4) Teacheth man that which he knew not.
(5) Nay, but verily man is rebellious (6) That he thinketh himself independent! (7) Lo! unto thy Lord is the return. ( Hast thou seen him who dissuadeth (9) A slave when he prayeth? (10) Hast thou seen if he relieth on the guidance (of Allah) (11) Or enjoineth piety?
(12) Hast thou seen if he denieth (Allah's guidance) and is froward? (13) Is he then unaware that Allah seeth? (14) Nay, but if he cease not We will seize him by the forelock - (15) The lying, sinful forelock - (16) Then let him call upon his henchmen!
(17) We will call the guards of hell. (1 Nay, Obey not thou him. But prostrate thyself, and draw near (unto Allah). (19) 

The bible has been chaninged several times and is not the same as it used to be. However my father had a copy of barnabas evangelum witch he translated into sweedish made a lot of copes and gave them away for people who wanted them. It is close that that of the original bible.

Muslims dont hate jews. Muslims and Jews have been liveing togeahter for centurous without any problem. The problem is that now the Jews own most of the media and banks and use it agenst the arabs to rob them of their homeland. This topic is very broad so i dont have any definte awnser for you. But i know that some jews will acept the antichirst (dajjal) the one eyed deciver as their mesiah.

Porks are not considerd an abomination for muslisms, that quite the bold statement. I repect the creation and some porks are even cute though they cant compare to a kitten. The reason we dont eat them is because they have properites that is harmfull for the human body.


Just to let you know, i'm not well lirened in any way and some of your questions have been hard for me to give an answer to. but your questions help me gain more knowledge and helps me break free form the spell of my ego that wants me to play games rather then study.


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 12, 2014)

There seems to be some smiley faces in my last post, those where not intended.

Very good read from my spiritual leader

OINTING OUT MISTAKES IN OTHERS

"Our elders used to narrate a very meaningful story to us.

'There was an Artist, someone who thought he was very good at his profession. He once made a painting which he was very happy with. He stuck this painting in the city centre where many would be able to appreciate it.

Beneath the painting, he wrote: "Draw a tick where you find a mistake", and he left.

When he returned the next day, he was shocked. He could not see his painting on the canvas, all he could see were ticks everywhere. The artist was shocked and hurt. That day, he returned home and relayed the story to his father.

His father listened and understood the mistakes he made, so advised that make the exact same painting again, but this time, instead of writing: "Draw a tick where you find a mistake", write: "If you find a mistake, please fix it" and put it back up in the same place in the same city centre.

So the artist listened to his father's advice and re-made the painting, wrote beneath it as his father said and stuck it in the city centre, and left. 

He returned after a week to find that his painting was in the same place and not the slightest of change had been made to it. The artist was surprised and returned to his father, and asked what was different this time?

His father replied: "Son, people are quick in taking out mistakes of others, but not many can do what you can do, henceforth there were no changes to your painting.'

The moral of this story is that pointing out mistakes of others is very easy but to actually do the good that they do is very hard to do yourself."


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 12, 2014)

Smoke Friend said:


> Islam is a universal religion. It teaches one everything there is to learn
> 
> unfortunately i have not studied the Quran a lot. When i read a verse, the deepth is so deep that i dont even scratch the surfase. so for me who cannot even comprehend the least profound verse at all, it will be hard to give you an answer. So rather i will share some verses that i found to be attaching.
> 
> ...


Smoke Friend, do you know about the Rothschilds? If you dont, you can watch a youtube movie called "The Money Masters". Its a long documentary but I think you would enjoy watching it.

Do you know about "fluoride" in the water?

Do you know about "chemtrails"?

Do you know that global warming is mostly a hoax? You can watch a youtube video called "The Great Global Warming Swindle" if you want to learn about that.

I also believe 9/11 was an inside job. You can watch the youtube video called "Zeitgeist" to learn about that and also why Jesus is mostly fiction.

You can look up anything I put in quotes.

~PEACE~


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 13, 2014)

The Zionist banking family's, mainly the self proclaimed satanists the Rothschild and Rockefeller. They are the once who financed the Holocaust, now why would so called Jews finance the Holocaust? well for one they are not Jews but lucifairians and without the holocaust there would be no state of Israel today. According to some the Rothschilds own 80% of the land in Israel, even the flag of Israel holds the hexagram of the Rothschild family red shild. 

The movie Zeitgeist tells of you about 9/11 and the financial status of the world they add nothing new nothing that, only stuff that we already know. They use this fact as a tool to blend in lies with truth. They tell you that Religion comes from the occult when in reality it is the opposite. There aint even any mention of Freemasons in the video.

Chemtrails i knew about but i haven't heard about fluoride in water. We know that they are using starvation and disease to reduce the population of the world. 

Why do you think Jesus peace and blessings upon him was a hoax?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 13, 2014)

*Contrails* are clouds of water formed by hot airplane exhaust in cold skies. 
*Chemtrails* are an alleged conspiracy by which cranks claim that aircraft contrails are a form of chemical dispersal through which the government is attempting to poison people from above. This is a relatively recent conspiracy theory, having been first discussed around 1996, and is still going strong despite the evidence for the conspiracy being laughably lacking. 

<<< lol


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 13, 2014)

Zaehet Strife said:


> *Contrails* are clouds of water formed by hot airplane exhaust in cold skies.
> *Chemtrails* are an alleged conspiracy by which cranks claim that aircraft contrails are a form of chemical dispersal through which the government is attempting to poison people from above. This is a relatively recent conspiracy theory, having been first discussed around 1996, and is still going strong despite the evidence for the conspiracy being laughably lacking.
> 
> <<< lol


There is a difference between the clouds of water and the chemtrails i know about, i'll tell you about it when i got time to spare


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 13, 2014)

Smoke Friend said:


> Why do you think Jesus peace and blessings upon him was a hoax?


Im not saying Jesus was a hoax, but the stories from the Bible sure seems like a hoax.

I believe Jesus was a real person but God only knows what Jesus said and did. I dont believe anyone can perform a miracle besides God Himself. But Jesus or Yeshua was a common name back in the day, there most likely was a Yeshua that lived but I dont believe the stories from the Bible... I honestly wish the Bible was all fact but candidly its not.

~PEACE~


----------



## Smoke Friend (Jan 13, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im not saying Jesus was a hoax, but the stories from the Bible sure seems like a hoax.
> 
> I believe Jesus was a real person but God only knows what Jesus said and did. I dont believe anyone can perform a miracle besides God Himself. But Jesus or Yeshua was a common name back in the day, there most likely was a Yeshua that lived but I dont believe the stories from the Bible... I honestly wish the Bible was all fact but candidly its not.
> 
> ~PEACE~



I see. I agree upen the fact that God is the only one with power, but though God some people can perform miracles. Ive experienced quite a few. I also agree that the current bible today is not a reliable source of information but since i havent read it i cant say that everything is a lie. 

Want me to give a few examples of micales from saints? They are quite enjoyable even if you dont belive in it. 

¨ Peace ¨ to you aswell , what comes around goes around ; )


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 13, 2014)

Lolololol!!!!!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 13, 2014)

Smoke Friend said:


> I see. I agree upen the fact that God is the only one with power, but though God some people can perform miracles. Ive experienced quite a few. I also agree that the current bible today is not a reliable source of information but since i havent read it i cant say that everything is a lie.
> 
> Want me to give a few examples of micales from saints? They are quite enjoyable even if you dont belive in it.
> 
> ¨ Peace ¨ to you aswell , what comes around goes around ; )


Sure, you can give Me your examples of miracles.

But I dont believe in miracles because there is no emperical evidence for miracles, but if a miracle can be proven by science then I am open minded to that.

But I do believe its a miracle that we are all alive; and the Big Bang was a miracle too, which created everything- an act of God.

We are all divine miracles but no one can perform a miracle besides God, in My opinion.

P.S. What miracles have you experienced?

~PEACE~


----------



## canndo (Jan 14, 2014)

Ever notice that most times, huge natural events are timed in a "lucky" way? listen next time. "If the quake in San Francisco had happened 20 minutes later, the death toll would have been far greater as it would have been rush hour". "another few hours and that tsunami would have washed away all the schools in on the coast but it was a saturday". Really, watch, not always but most times, natural disasters are never as bad as they COULD have been. I envision a God who is not quite as powerful as most believe. I envision one who cannot actually stop death or destruction or evil, but he can maybe nudge it a bit, do what HE can to save as many as possible or edge out evil - in the words of some great person I don't recall whom "evil never really wins" and it seems to be true.


----------



## canndo (Jan 14, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Sure, you can give Me your examples of miracles.
> 
> But I dont believe in miracles because there is no emperical evidence for miracles, but if a miracle can be proven by science then I am open minded to that.
> 
> ...


I don't know - I got a problem with all of that. i always figured that a miracle was something rare and almost holy. When I hear someone say "the miracle of birth" I figure - hell, there have been BILLIONS of births, that isn't much of a miracle, wonderful maybe, astounding, astonishing but not a miracle.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 14, 2014)

canndo said:


> I don't know - I got a problem with all of that. i always figured that a miracle was something rare and almost holy. When I hear someone say "the miracle of birth" I figure - hell, there have been BILLIONS of births, that isn't much of a miracle, wonderful maybe, astounding, astonishing but not a miracle.


I guess it depends on your definition of what a miracle is.

Some people believe in miracles and some people dont. Most Atheists do not believe in miracles, and most Theists believe in miracles.

I believe its a miracle that we are all alive; and creation, to Me, is a miracle also. I also believe we are all divine miracles and gods, but I dont believe anyone can perform a miracle besides God; and when was the last time God performed a miracle?- I dont know.

I will be open minded to someone performing a miracle when modern science deems such an event, but I dont think thats going to happen any time soon.

~PEACE~


----------



## justugh (Jan 19, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I guess it depends on your definition of what a miracle is.
> 
> Some people believe in miracles and some people dont. Most Atheists do not believe in miracles, and most Theists believe in miracles.
> 
> ...


to define it is simple ...............when against all odds the outcome of something goes in your favor 

they happen every day 
guy in the hospital waiting to get a lung/kindeny and a perfect match shows up 
the lady expending a huge ass bill but when she looks in only a few bucks more 
car wrecks and walk away with out a strach (not drunk) and the car is totaled
i do not blow myself up with my crazy ass exps 
given all the crazy ass things i do and i never once had to be cut open by a doctor (stiches and broken bones) 
the sheer fact that ppl born in the 1980 (and any gen before that) are still alive do to all the new things that are bad for us


----------

